# Hi from Hasen



## hasen (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi my name is Simon Burgess and I just found out about this great forum that seems to be all that NS is (was?) and more. Obviously I'm a composer - my website is http://www.hasen.co.uk


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome.


----------



## Chrislight (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi Simon - Welcome to VI! :D Enjoy yourself...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 26, 2005)

Welcome to VI, Hasen! By the way in response to your request you've been added to the VI-PRO group (formally known as VICOL) - go to forum view and scroll to the bottom. See you around the forums then!


----------



## madfiddler (Apr 28, 2005)

Hey Simon


----------



## hasen (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow I didn't expect to get any response to my introduction! Thanks guys. :D



Leon Willett said:


> Welcome Hasen!
> 
> I remember you from NS ages ago, you had a great hedwig's theme mockup :D



Haha yeah. I'm impressed you remembered. 



Journeyman said:


> Welcome Simon,
> 
> Just out of curiousity, how did you create the sound of "tuning in a radio station" in your second mp3 demo? Very cool!
> 
> -Mark



Well actually that was done with Stylus RMX. It has a sound menu with loads of very short radio snippet sounds so I just messed about and strung together a load that I liked. 

And thanks Frederick for adding me to the VICOL forums. Currently I'm getting up to date with everything people have been saying up until now.


----------



## CJ (May 1, 2005)

Great stuff Hasen - welcome to VI!


----------



## hasen (May 3, 2005)

Thanks also for the welcome you two.


----------



## Marsdy (May 3, 2005)

Howdy Hasen

Long time no hear 

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## hasen (May 4, 2005)

Hey Dave. Yeah I was gonna email you recently actually but didn't get around to it in the end. It wasn't gonna be about Altiverb either.


----------



## Edgen (May 6, 2005)

hasen, 

great music reel! I really enjoy your work!


----------



## hasen (May 6, 2005)

Edgen said:


> hasen,
> 
> great music reel! I really enjoy your work!



Thanks man. Killer website btw! Love your tracks too.


----------



## PolarBear (May 7, 2005)

Welcome Hasen... I do remember a lot more and earlier stuff than Hedwig's theme... Let's talk about tracking 

Killer website(s) indeed, but those colors don't match exactly on them sometimes...

PolarBear


----------



## Ed (May 7, 2005)

Leon Willett said:


> I remember you from NS ages ago, you had a great hedwig's theme mockup :D



I remember that! still have that somewhere.


Ed


----------



## hasen (May 9, 2005)

Yeah I remember you Polarbear.  Send me an email again 'cos we should catch up and I've lost your email address.


----------

